# woodbarter.com



## devils4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone here used woodbarter.com? I'm thinking of using this site to get some bowl blanks. Is this better than eBay?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

It's way better than eBay.. we all use it, trade,sell and buy there with confidence and you will get better deals from people there


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Never heard of it but will see if there is an Aussie version

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say "we all use it" (I'm sure there are some who don't) -- but you'll recognize many of the same names you are used to seeing here.

There are people willing to trade wood for finished products -- and if you want exotic woods (such as burls) there are several guys over there who will give a very fair deal.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> Never heard of it but will see if there is an Aussie version


Dave, I don't know if there is -- but at least one of the guys who hang out on woodbarter.com is in Oz ("robutation" or "robutacion").


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I wouldn't say "we all use it" (I'm sure there are some who don't) -- but you'll recognize many of the same names you are used to seeing here.
> 
> There are people willing to trade wood for finished products -- and if you want exotic woods (such as burls) there are several guys over there who will give a very fair deal.


 
Sorry, i shouldnt speek for everybody :wallbash:. but its a good cite either way..:yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> ... its a good cite either way..:yes:


Yeah, I think so too ... but the temptation to buy Honduras rosewood burl, amboyna burl, hickory burl, maple burl, honey locust burl, black ash burl, white oak burl, red oak burl, claro walnut burl, this burl, that burl, the other burl ... even with good prices I'm quickly going broke :laughing:

(And to make it worse, when I finish a pen in one of those fine woods it hurts to let it go!)


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Yeah, I think so too ... but the temptation to buy Honduras rosewood burl, amboyna burl, hickory burl, maple burl, honey locust burl, black ash burl, white oak burl, red oak burl, claro walnut burl, this burl, that burl, the other burl ... even with good prices I'm quickly going broke :laughing:
> 
> (And to make it worse, when I finish a pen in one of those fine woods it hurts to let it go!)


agree with you 100%, had to delete the app from my phone to preserve my cash lol:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

DaveTTC said:


> Never heard of it but will see if there is an Aussie version
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 
I can't say if there is an Aussie version, but I can say that there are Australian member over there at wood barter. It's a good site with some good people.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I can't say if there is an Aussie version, but I can say that there are Australian member over there at wood barter. It's a good site with some good people.


Might just have to check it out.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im a member there but honestly this is the site that feels like home to me:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## devils4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, it seems the general consensus is that woodbarter.com is a good, honest place to get wood. Thanks to all that responded. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I go there also but buying wood is not like the bay at all. Quite a few sawyers there so there is logging, sawmills, as well as woodworking and turning. 

You can buy or sell and you can also barter. Maybe trade some quilted maple for some quartersawn sycamore or walnut for some mesquite. Both parties get some nice wood than may not be available locally.


----------

